# How many eggs is good?



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

I had my egg collection today. I had 8 follicles and 5 eggs from them.  This is a fairly poor response isn't it? I'll find out tomorrow what the fertilisation rate was....


----------



## CrystalW (Jul 25, 2007)

moodymare said:


> I had my egg collection today. I had 8 follicles and 5 eggs from them. This is a fairly poor response isn't it? I'll find out tomorrow what the fertilisation rate was....


Hello,

Five eggs from eight follicles is quite a reasonable rate. I would say it was a modest, rather than a poor response.

Well done for having an egg collection and feeling good enough to post! Try to get some rest and see how fertilisation goes tomorrow.

Best wishes


----------



## moodymare (May 6, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

